# Rallye II Wheels



## dhinnah (Apr 12, 2010)

What is the correct "background" color for Rallye II wheels. Someone painted mine black, and I know that's not right.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Charcoal. Ames has it in re-do kits, and it comes with the silver paint and stencils, too. I'm sure other vendors have it as well.


----------

